# Exodus Anarchy 6" woofer



## torog (Oct 2, 2005)

I just thought I should say something about these drivers. Some guy's on the forum spoke highly of it so I bought it for a 3 way as a dedicated midbass. I will use them with BG Neo 10 mids and LPG25NFA tweets.

I am blowwwn awayy by the anarchy's! I put them in tiny enclosures to see if I can fit them in front of my car without doing kick panels and WOW! I just wanted to hear how they sounded so I hooked them up without the other drivers. I ask myself some questions now:
- Will I even need a sub? I'm not a bass head and don't need the sound to be LOUD outside the car. (I mean SPL)
- Did I buy the BG NEO 10 uselessly? I haven't listened to them yet but these Anarchy's play very well until 2 Khz at least. 
- Will I need the MS8 that I bought too?

I'm quite a noob when it comes to SQ but I seriously wonder how another driver of that size can do better in the midbass section. And it does well in the midrange so It can be used in a 2 way front and sound veryu beautiful.
I got a deal for a pair of used units for 100$+ shipping. Seriously!! How can people looking for a dedicated midbass or mid in a 2 way not consider these drivers and pay more for other drivers? The only thing I can see is the depth which is 3,66". I'm trying to make them fit in my car because I can't let such drivers go! Period. Even if eventually those enclosures look ugly in front of my car. LOL

And seriously. I don't think I'll need the MS-8 I bought because I think I'll throw tweeters in, xover and it will sound awesome. That's how good Anarchy is

Ps: when I say tiny enclosures I mean 2,5L at best (empty. Not even counting the magnet)
PPs: Exodus Anarchy's cost 90$ per unit and they are TOTALY worth it. But you can get them used for even less.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

I got mine on monday.....there is MDF dust and a strong odor of resin in the garage


----------



## torog (Oct 2, 2005)

IBcivic said:


> I got mine on monday.....there is MDF dust and a strong odor of resin in the garage


LMAOThese are amazing drivers. I can't recover from that experience


----------



## Wy2quiet (Jun 29, 2010)

What about using these up to say...1800hz? I saw the freq response chart on their site and there isn't any real issues with it it seems. I should probably look at the distortion charts from bikinpunk.


----------



## torog (Oct 2, 2005)

No issue I confirm. I'm quite a newbie although I occasionally follow this forum since a few years so the only driver I can compare it with is the Dayton RS180. Speaking about midrange only the Anarchy's are even clearer than the RS180 up too 2 Khz. Their midrange is very good so it makes them a good candidate for a 2 WAY front if you find a good tweeter that can play low.

If we compare these 2 drivers in the bass region, well there is NO comparison. The Daytons are non existant near the Anarchy's. The Anarchy's get LOW and take volume apparently without limit and with no perceptible distortion to me. Really I think l I'll buy some more to build towers in my home. They are quite cheap when we look at the outstanding and clean performance.


----------



## Wy2quiet (Jun 29, 2010)

torog said:


> No issue I confirm. I'm quite a newbie although I occasionally follow this forum since a few years so the only driver I can compare it with is the Dayton RS180. Speaking about midrange only the Anarchy's are even clearer than the RS180 up too 2 Khz. Their midrange is very good so it makes them a good candidate for a 2 WAY front if you find a good tweeter that can play low.
> 
> If we compare these 2 drivers in the bass region, well there is NO comparison. The Daytons are non existant near the Anarchy's. The Anarchy's get LOW and take volume apparently without limit and with no perceptible distortion to me. Really I think l I'll buy some more to build towers in my home. They are quite cheap when we look at the outstanding and clean performance.


That is great to hear. They would definetly be great for in home performance, or say, a horn loaded subwoofer?


----------



## torog (Oct 2, 2005)

Wy2quiet said:


> That is great to hear. They would definetly be great for in home performance, or say, a horn loaded subwoofer?


I didn't even think about horns. That's a good idea.


----------



## mkb (Feb 27, 2007)

Those anarchy woofers pound but they sure are power hungry! How much go juice are you feeding those little monsters?


----------



## torog (Oct 2, 2005)

mkb said:


> Those anarchy woofers pound but they sure are power hungry! How much go juice are you feeding those little monsters?


I just tested them on my brother's cheap boss amp in a tiny enclosure and considering they are 6 Ohm drivers they were more efficient than I thought. They gave lot of bass on an amp I know doesn't give much in the low frequencies. I'm going to feed them with 140w each when my PPI Phantom 900.4 will arrive next week. I'll have a lot of headroom since I think 90watts each is enough.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

I cannot wait to power this up! 
It'll be fed 300wrms in a 7Liter sealed enclosure

















Cramponner vous!


----------



## torog (Oct 2, 2005)

OMFG!!! LMAO. That's awesome. You will have a good amount of bass! What's the other speaker in the pic? A peerless driver? What is your setup?


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

MS-8> vifa xt25, peerless hds4, peerless hds/xls8 3-way (left & right) , xt25, hds4, anarchy center channel
hds4 rearfill , 3 x IB12 (acoustic elegance) subs


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Ideally I would of used another xls8 for the center, but it requires more work than I want to put in, for now.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

The other driver is an SB acoustics 7incher (uncoated)
I might give it a try, to compare.


----------



## torog (Oct 2, 2005)

That's a hell of setup. Pricey too. Everytime I have to buy other equipment I wonder how many months thief will allow me to listen to it.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Thieves should die a slow and painful death...


----------



## torog (Oct 2, 2005)

IBcivic said:


> Thieves should die a slow and painful death...


X2. I've lessened the possible loss by taking a netbook (removable/easy to hide) as an HU. The audio is processed by a behringer external soundcard who will go to an ms-8.


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

Wy2quiet said:


> What about using these up to say...1800hz? I saw the freq response chart on their site and there isn't any real issues with it it seems. I should probably look at the distortion charts from bikinpunk.


Personally I think they sound fine until 3kHz or so. Data from Zaph;


----------

